# Bid NY City



## buckyboy (Mar 19, 2008)

We are a small company in upstate NY and getting ready to bid on a job in NY City, could someone tell me what the going rate is per sq. We have only done commercial buildings in our area and not sure what I'd be getting into by branching out to the city. This is an office space approx. 4000 sq. ft. sprinkler pipes and some duct work. 2 coats one color sprayed.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know anything about a 'going rate', but be prepared for the extra time/$$$ for parking issues, logistics, etc. Any downtown type job always has hassles that will eat up time and profit if not anticipated and bid for.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 4, 2007)

Kinda hard to give sf pricing when you have sprinklers and ductwork. Office space with painted sprinklers and ducts? 

I would suggest pricing your usual way and then adding your expenses for travel etc.

Since its a small job the Union will probably never see you. Slip in and out of town quietly

mndrk


----------



## buckyboy (Mar 19, 2008)

Your right I forgot about union guys, I might just pass this one up, we're starting to get busy anyway. Thanks for the help guys, till next time..cya


----------

